# getting a betta bowl ready



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

does a betta bowl have to be cycled before i add the betta? 
i have one betta already and i am hopeing to get another one


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

another betta for the same bowl or another bowl???
Do you want to use tap water or bottled water?


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

i would put the bettas in the same bowl, but dont worry it has a betta devider. and the betta bowl is 2.5 gallons so they would at least have one gallon apice if i decided to get a second one.

i use tap water with aquasafe water conditioner


----------

